# Looking for new Beatdown bands!



## Whitechapelx (Jun 23, 2013)

So I recently got into the sub-genre of beatdown hardcore/deathcore. Basically the heaviest and most hateful music I've ever heard. I've been really digging the band Bring the Heat (RIP) as well as bands like Empires and Murder Death Kill. I'm looking to find some new bands to listen to so if you know any, well known or not, please comment them! 
I like beatdown in this vain...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmNLAq-rEo


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 24, 2013)

Check out the band black tongue they play ridiculously heavy shit. The breakdowns will make you crap your pants and they have some groovy two step parts from what I remember


----------



## oneblackened (Jun 24, 2013)

I dunno if Sworn In qualifies. Maybe.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## FireInside (Jun 24, 2013)

Funny you should say Murder Death Kill, they are old friends that used to live locally. You might like their other band Blood Stands Still. Probably not considered Beatdown but you may want to check out Donnybrook too.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whitechapelx said:


> So I recently got into the sub-genre of beatdown hardcore/deathcore. Basically the heaviest and most hateful music I've ever heard. I've been really digging the band Bring the Heat (RIP) as well as bands like Empires and Murder Death Kill. I'm looking to find some new bands to listen to so if you know any, well known or not, please comment them!
> I like beatdown in this vain...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmNLAq-rEo




Sorry for the off topic but I'm surprised you know who bring the heat are.... they are local for me and I used to play shows with them


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 24, 2013)

Show Done Won - just learned about them five minutes ago via Facebook.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 24, 2013)

Seen people Beatdown to Booty Me Down... 

When Black Girls Hear Their Song In The Club - Funniest/Best Vines (Dalaun Richardson) - YouTube


----------



## MikeH (Jun 24, 2013)

Feign
A Memoria Brooded
Genocide District
Vulture
Drowning (sort of)
Demolishor
Monsters (sort of)


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 24, 2013)

Surprised I haven't listened to Xibalba before. Good stuff, and I'm not even into beatdown.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 24, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Surprised I haven't listened to Xibalba before. Good stuff, and I'm not even into beatdown.



They put on a disgustingly slow, violent show. Kind of awesome.

As for me, CDC!


----------



## Whitechapelx (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, got some stuff to check out!


----------



## Whitechapelx (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah Bring the Heat is really not very popular, I honestly forget how I heard of them. Killer band regardless, I wish they never broke up


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (Jun 24, 2013)

One of my favorites when it comes to Hardcore (Beatdown)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGeaWUus-mk

Don't know if TAS is considered Beatdown...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jerniapBd0s


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whitechapelx said:


> Yeah Bring the Heat is really not very popular, I honestly forget how I heard of them. Killer band regardless, I wish they never broke up



There singer has a new band, I can't think of the name off hand but I'll post when it comes to me


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jun 25, 2013)

the last ten seconds of life
 In Alcatraz 1962 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te14n1oFROw
there's a local deathcore band from where I live, their new shit is more slower beatdown but this is my favorite from them


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nick6505djent said:


> the last ten seconds of life
> In Alcatraz 1962




Lol I was at the last ten sec show  they are my best friends and that vid was shot 5 min from my house....oh yeah they art is murder played there too


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, I see I haven't listened to that subgenre in ages (and probably won't ever again since I grew out of it). But back when I listened to it there bands such as: Nasty, Words of Concrete, Blood by Dayz,Dos Dias De Sangre, Circle of Death, Fallbrawl, Tapout or In Blood We Trust (local band that actually got a lot of recognition in the beatdown/hardcore scene)

Maybe you'll find somethin amongst them.


----------



## thrsher (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## metaljohn (Jun 25, 2013)

No shame in my game. Tell your friends!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 25, 2013)

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> Check out the band black tongue they play ridiculously heavy shit. The breakdowns will make you crap your pants and they have some groovy two step parts from what I remember




Off topic: speaking of Black Tongue, does anybody have a physical CD copy of their EP that they would like to sell me? (I didn't get a pre-order in and I didn't know that after pre-orders shut down they were sold out completely.)


----------



## Whitechapelx (Jun 25, 2013)

Wouldn't consider either beatdown, just straight deathcore


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 26, 2013)

not really a beatdown band, but check out my buddy's band; they're pretty heavy


----------

